# per C++ Anwendungen öffnen und schließen



## Michelle85 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallihallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar möchte ich in C++ eine Excel Tabelle öffnen, dort ein Makro ausführen und danach Excel wieder schließen.


Hier mal mein bissheriger Code:



```
#include <iostream>
#include <stdio.h>

using namespace std; 


int main (void)
{
 cout<<"Programm öffnet Excel Datei  und startet dort ein Makro "<<endl;
 // Öffnen von Excel
 system("C:\\Test.xls");
 getchar();  
}
```

Nun meine Problem :

1. Wie schließe ich Excel nun wieder per C++?

2. Kann man mit einem C++ Befehl ein Makro in Excel starten?
( Momentan habe ich dieses Problem gelöst in dem ich bei jedem Start von Excel das Makro automatisch ausführen lasse. Soll aber keine Dauerlösung sein)

3. Kann ich mit C++ die Anwendung im Hintergund öffnen, so dass der User gar nicht 
    mitbekommt, dass Excel gerade geöffnet wird?


Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar  

Gruß

Michelle85


----------



## jokey2 (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann Dir zwar leider auch nicht genau sagen wie das geht, aber solche Sachen mußt Du entweder mit COM (Component Object Model) oder mit .NET machen. Da gibt es jeweils Schnittstellen u.A. auch zu Excel.


----------



## Fischle (31. Oktober 2006)

ich würde den Exit befehl fürs Excel im Makro integrieren - dann hätte sich zumindest die eien Frage gelöst


----------

